# i need help with avanar firts time



## mauricio24ny (Apr 28, 2009)

any help with avanar i just got it and i dont know anything about how to cycle it what to take with it my friend told me to take it everyday for 6 weeks and take testosterone boost with it then get something for my liver also some superpump 250 then i will be good to go i just want to know if this is true any help help with be well appreciated i just want to do it right thanks again for taking the time and read this


----------



## largepkg (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a ten foot pole and I'm still not touching this.


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 29, 2009)

age?
height, weight bf%?
years training?
previous AAS experience?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2009)

send it to me. are you serious? this is a repeat of a thread by another newb who was a kid-about 19 years old. he got flamed and disappeared. Go take Hot Stuff jackass.


----------



## mauricio24ny (Apr 29, 2009)

hi shadowcam well to be honest this is the firts time i work out in my life but im doing it with a pt cause i work in a gym im 24 years old and i weight 159lbs right im 5'8 and this is the firts time im trying this but again i want to do it right im trying to gain body mass i dont care about the cutting i just want to get bigger in mass


----------



## mauricio24ny (Apr 29, 2009)

well juggernut i though this forum was created so people can share info and help eachother and i see  you are not helping if you dont feel like sharing info and maybe help other to understand and learn then you shouldnt be in this forum thanks for you time and read this i want to learn and do things right so if you are not willing to help then dont bother.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont havea problem helping anyone, I have a problem with a "24" year old kid sticking shit into his system and not having a clue-not knowing what to do, what supports to use and how much. read a little.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2009)

oh and spel chekk wurks wonderz.


----------



## mauricio24ny (Apr 29, 2009)

ok i give you that one thanks for caring then but hey that is why im here looking for help im not saying im doing it already all im saying is i dont want to do it in a wrong way i want to know more about it and i do read but i dont really get any answers i want to know how much should i take for how long what else do i need for my liver if superpump 250 is ok to take with this and protein things like that and by the way english is not my firts lenguage and sorry if i wrote something wrong but im in the process of learning thanks again nothing personal is just that you missunderstood what i was trying to say. 

ps is you can really help me out believe me i will appreciate it very much


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2009)

ok...Muaricio; think of it this way-youre going from simple addition and subtraction in one day to calculus and physics the very same day. Or, learning to ride a motorcycle before you can run.

If youre serious, start out with a MILD prohormone, like Hdrol. Mild side effects.

Also, youre throwing shit into your system that might be fix-able with simple diet tweaks or a new routine.


----------



## mauricio24ny (Apr 29, 2009)

i though hdrol was almost the same thing as avanar wow to be honest im very confuse with all this i know you are right about putting things in my system that will mess with everything else but ok listen how can i do this without taking so much risk ?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2009)

Start with sound training and a good diet.

Anavar is NOT the same thing as HDrol. Not at all. My friend, you need to read and read and read. When you're done, read more.


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 29, 2009)

you have no business messing with steroids.
Go to the training and nutrition section.


----------



## mauricio24ny (Apr 30, 2009)

i dont get it why is so hard to get info and some help from people about this im going to do it no matther what im asking for info not for a dad to tell me what  to do i see a lot of people posting stuff about other things and they get the help and why cause im young i dont get any so what is the point of this site i though was to help eachother to understand and learn from eachother i do understand what im about to do is not good in a lot of ways but im still doing it so please if is anybody here who really can help me let me know everyone else who are here just to tell me no to mess with it then please dont even bother thanks


----------



## largepkg (Apr 30, 2009)

mauricio24ny said:


> i dont get it why is so hard to get info and some help from people about this im going to do it no matther what im asking for info not for a dad to tell me what  to do i see a lot of people posting stuff about other things and they get the help and why cause im young i dont get any so what is the point of this site i though was to help eachother to understand and learn from eachother i do understand what im about to do is not good in a lot of ways but im still doing it so please if is anybody here who really can help me let me know everyone else who are here just to tell me no to mess with it then please dont even bother thanks



Let me get this right. You understand you shouldn't be doing this. You also concede you have very little knowledge and are unwilling to listen to seasoned vets advise. You make it very clear (based on your posts) you have no willingness to learn. Yet you still want us to help you make the wrong choice?

Good luck with that...


----------



## mauricio24ny (Apr 30, 2009)

i just dont get it why is so hard to tell me more about it i went online and look for answers but doesnt make sense to me i just want someone who knows and can explain how it works cause what you saying is not to do it why cause you guys thing is wrong hey im 24 i can make my own mind about things i do want to learn that is why im here but for some reason nobody is willing to help me whats up with that i really dont get it i bet i was posting something like im 56 years old and i want to know more about all you guys will tell him everything right there but hey no problem thanks anyway


----------



## quark (Apr 30, 2009)

You have started the right way. But nobody here is going to spoon feed you because you won't learn anything and in the end you'll end up hurting yourself. Use the search function and google. When you get more knowledgeable about the subject come back and ask an intelligent question, not 'I got this stuff how do I use it?'. Best of luck.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2009)

okay you want to know?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2009)

start by taking a needle, fill it with air, stick in your vein, pull back and load it with mayonnaise. then take the aVAnar, and drink it with a shot of tequila...when its done, you'll have muscles so big that your mom will want to fuck my brains out for helping you out.

Now dont thank me too much. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## mauricio24ny (Apr 30, 2009)

you are a dick bro seriously just go fuck your self


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 30, 2009)

I just don't get people, i spent a month reading before i even asked any questions on here. There is more than enough good info on the web and it is easy to understand for the most part. If you are not smart enough to take in what your reading your probably not smart enough to use gear safely.


----------



## jwalk127 (Apr 30, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> start by taking a needle, fill it with air, stick in your vein, pull back and load it with mayonnaise. then take the aVAnar, and drink it with a shot of tequila...when its done, you'll have muscles so big that your mom will want to fuck my brains out for helping you out.
> 
> Now dont thank me too much. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 30, 2009)

You have no knowledge on training.

you have no knowledge on nutrition.

you have no knowledge on steroids.

you are too small.

you are too inmature.

you are too stubborn.

you cant even spell anavar and you dont know what it is or does.

just a couple of reasons why nobody will help you.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 1, 2009)

Take 100mg per day of Anavar, you can drink every day on Anavar, it helps it work better.


----------



## juggernaut (May 1, 2009)

mauricio24ny said:


> you are a dick bro seriously just go fuck your self


I'd rather fuck your mom


----------



## Shadowcam (May 2, 2009)

chronicelite said:


> Take 100mg per day of Anavar, you can drink every day on Anavar, it helps it work better.



I hope this is sarcasm!


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2009)

sarcasm at ironmag doesnt exist.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2009)

mauricio24ny said:


> i dont get it why is so hard to get info and some help from people about this im going to do it no matther what im asking for info not for a dad to tell me what  to do i see a lot of people posting stuff about other things and they get the help and why cause im young i dont get any so what is the point of this site i though was to help eachother to understand and learn from eachother i do understand what im about to do is not good in a lot of ways but im still doing it so please if is anybody here who really can help me let me know everyone else who are here just to tell me no to mess with it then please dont even bother thanks



This post came off with the air of a spoiled child. All the other boys get steroid advice, why can't i get steroid advice its not fair WAAAAH. These people are giving you the best advice by not giving you any advice about steroids and telling you that you aren't ready. If you do steroids "no matter what", even with the knowledge that you aren't ready and everybody is telling you not to, you are an idiot. For fucks sake dude, you're acting like a little kid and you're older than i am.

You said you wanted to do things right, well here you go:


YOU ARE NOT READY FOR STEROIDS FOR THE FOLLOWING REASONS:

1 - You don't know how to train properly.

2 - You don't know how to eat properly.

3 - You know nothing about steroids.

4 - You haven't trained properly for at least 5 years.

5 - You haven't eaten properly for at least 5 years in conjunction with training.

6 - You haven't read enough about steroids after points 4 + 5.

7 - Your attitude is all wrong and you are unable to take advice from people who obviously know more than you. Ergo, you are not mature enough to be sticking a needle in yourself.

8 - I hate odd numbers.


Seriously dude. If you take them now it will be a waste of your time, it will be a waste of your money, it will cause un-necessary health problems that could possibly be serious, you will either not make any gains or wont keep those gains, and going on the opinions of others i hear the first cycle is the best and you should take advantage of that.

Go to the training section and read the stickied threads about setting up a training program. I am mod there, and will help you out, as will a lot of people who are more knowledgable than me..

Go to the diet & nutrition section and learn how to set up a nutrition plan. There are a bunch of awesome people in there who can help you with that.

Get a better attitude. This board IS here to help people, but that help isn't always what you fucking want it to be. Man up and understand that you are here to learn, not bitch. These aren't chocolates you're messing with man, steroids could kill you.


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2009)

and for fucks' sake PART II)

its ANAvar not avanar you fucking retard.


----------



## largepkg (May 2, 2009)




----------



## redflash (May 6, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> and for fucks' sake PART II)
> 
> its ANAvar not avanar you fucking retard.



How do you know?  The guy might just have laid down some hard cash for his Avanar.. you know, the real deal, 10 pence/cents a tab from the original manufacturer in Thailand and bought from www.alltheothersarescammersbutyoucantrustus.com.

Cut the guy some slack...


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 11, 2009)

mauricio24ny said:


> any help with avanar i just got it and i dont know anything about how to cycle it what to take with it my friend told me to take it everyday for 6 weeks and take testosterone boost with it then get something for my liver also some superpump 250 then i will be good to go i just want to know if this is true any help help with be well appreciated i just want to do it right thanks again for taking the time and read this



Listen dude, the thing is, you can really damage yourself using steroids. And also, if you don't already have a proper base for adding onto, you will do what so many others have. You will gain about 20 pounds, come off cycle, lose probably 18 if not 20 and will be left with other health complications from not taking proper precautions. Steroids are no joke. You want to make sure your blood pressure, lipids, liver values are all in healthy range. No point on taking "testosterone boost" on a steroid cycle, because STEROIDS SHUT DOWN YOUR TESTOSTERONE PRODUCTION! Superpump on steroids isn't a good idea either due to blood pressure reasons, use it afterwards to help maintain gains. 

Since you are going to do it anyway, get yourself some Cycle Support from Nutraplanet.com (made by Anabolic Innovations), run the Anavar at 40mg per day.

And get your hands on some NOLVADEX, not Novadex, not Novedex, not anything else, you want NOLVADEX. Aka Tamoxifen. A common delivery method of Tamoxifen is Tamoxifen Citrate, so it absorbs better into your body. You want to run this the day after your last pill for 2 weeks at 40mg per day. Then drop the dosage to 20mg for 2 weeks.

That's how you should run it. As far as training and diet goes, I will leave that up to you. Good luck, but don't come crying to the forums here if/when you lose all your gains when you come off.


----------



## TheRhino (May 14, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I dont havea problem helping anyone, I have a problem with a "24" year old kid sticking shit into his system and not having a clue-not knowing what to do, what supports to use and how much. read a little.



GOD I LOVE THIS QUOTE!!!   WHAT TO DO, WHAT SUPPORTS, READ A LITTLE!
people just want to rush this stuff, not really something to rush into


----------



## T_man (May 14, 2009)

I wouldn't dream of using steriods yet even though I'm approaching 2 years lifting (not much, but more than none  ).

Listen to what these guys are saying. It may be harsh but it's for your own good, kinda like when your mom beats you for stealing.
Steroids could leave you with long-term complications which will out-weigh any gains.

Furthermore if you get a proper training routine & diet in check right from the off, when you start lifting you'll grow like you are on steroids. Maybe after 5 years when you start to plateau is when you should consider steroids only to get through that place. 

I understand how you feel though. Remember results dont come overnight but you'll soon start to notice how quick they come, and maybe even how much better you look compared to the previous weeks.


----------



## mauricio24ny (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Guys Thanks A Lot For The Help I Didnt Do It Cause Well I Know You Guys Were Right So Thanks Again Im Just Taking Protein And Working Out A Lot Hey To The Guy Who A Dick To Me Is All Good Bro I Understand Your Point And You Will Never Stop Being A Dick So Is Like Wasting My Time With You But For Everyone Else Thanks For The Help And Advice


----------



## Shadowcam (Jun 3, 2009)

Why do you start every word with a capatal?


----------

